# Paul Dixon



## FSUDuck

Finally found out that Dixon is the guy that builds those Seminole Bateau boats I see all around. There's always two or three for sale in Tally every year and I see them like crazy on Seminole too. Anyone know if he's a Warden on the side? The warden that keeps stopping us on the Florida side of Seminole near Sneads is named Dixon I think and he drives a Paul Dixon boat too. Somebody just said they thought it was the same guy.

Should have bought me one of those boats too. Can't wait to get my new Legend though.


----------



## Bigswamp

What kind of boat is this?


----------



## bbb

Paul is not a DNR officer.

His shop is off of Woodhull Rd. Going North on 27 towards Bainbridge, about 4 miles from Bainbridge you would turn right on Woodhull and go about 7 miles til you see the sign next to the mailbox that reads "Airboats Unlimited".
He usually has a couple rigs for sale in the yard and also stores airboats. He also make an aluminum boat called the Extreme.

He's a really nice guy. Very proud of his boats to.


----------



## FSUDuck

The boats I've seen are two different models. Most of them are the Seminole Bateau model. It's green fiberglass with a pointed front. Nice nice boat. The other one i've seen has only been with the warden. Its like a 17' all welded jon with a front deck and middle console for the warden desk and stuff.


----------



## d_white

If it's the same boat i'm thinking then that's what I hunt out of mostly (a buddy has one)...about 16 ft olive fiberglass kind of flat bottom. Called the Seminole Classic...says "by Dixon" up on the front of it...outfitted w/ a go-devil. Never seen a GA warden in one..the wardens I've seen have been in either a stick steer or either a big Vhull with a 200 merc on it.


----------



## FSUDuck

That fiberglass boat you descirbed is the same thing I keep seeing, save for the name. These are Seminole Bateaus. Probably same boat, btu they chagned the name somewhere down the line. The Florida warden is the one I keep running into. They've got jons and godevils in Florida.


----------



## dep_6

I have got one of the Dixon Bateau's and LOVE IT, never seen a tougher built boat, I have had mine since 12/2000 and it gets me where I want to be, and I have had it all over the State of Ga and in AL too. 

BBB,
The state DNR bought one and store it at the State Park, I have run into one of the guys and been checked before, out in front of Wingate's.


----------



## bbb

Yeah, I've been check by the boat also. I was just saying the boat maker Dixon is not the same Dixon checking licenses.

FSUDuck, you're right, you should have bought a Dixon hull. Whether the fiberglass model or the Aluminum model, he makes a great hull for running a mud motor.

Pauls has changed the design throughout the years. Some have decks and bench seats, others have box seats and no deck.

He's now building airboat type motors using the 31 vanguard motor. 1448 aluminum hull with a 31 has been reported running at 29mph with 1 person.

And he's changing the hull design on his Seminole bateau once again, no longer using a top rail on the boat, instead just molding it over like the airboat hulls.


----------

